# VSL3?



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been taking a Natren priobiotic for several years and have had some beneficical effects. It's far from a cure, but anything that helps, even a little is worth taking for me.

I've read quite a bit of positive feedback about VSL3 from forum members. Just wondering if any of you have had success with this probiotic, specifically for constipation and bloating related symtpoms.

Will likely be ordering some to try, but quite expensive and don't want to waste money unneccessarily, as I've spent a lot on remedies for this condition.


----------



## thintz (Apr 12, 2011)

VSL 111 would be best with non-constipation. I have tried it a few times and constipation always follows.


----------

